# Blank Heat Tranfers in Orlando, Fl 32861



## mrsgege (Aug 11, 2006)

Good Afternoon,

I desperately trying to find a blank heat transfer supplier in the Orlando, Fl area. I currently buy all supplies via the internet and more times than not I get burned.

Anyone know of anyplace? Or how I would go about looking for a local supplier?

Thanks a million.
Gloria


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I currently buy all supplies via the internet and more times than not I get burned.


What do you mean you get burned? Where are you buying from online that you get burned?

Places like personalizedsupplies.com, bestblanks.com, imprintables.com, coastalbusiness.com are all good companies to buy online from.

You could also try a Yahoo local search

:welcome:


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Are you buying on ebay?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

What is a blank heat transfer?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Transfers you print in your printer. David I really like your product. How is that business going for you.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Its my little sidejob. I have another fulltime little business in the paintless dent repair auto industry that pays the bills. Problem is I live in Houston and like everything else am getting older. I have been doing the PDR for 15 years and just want to move on...so I started the graphics online shop. I then started doing events because I needed to draw customers into the website and generate cash flow. The online store gets better every month but it doesnt make a living....it does pay for everything though....so if I need a press of want to do a show the cash is always there. The t-shirts are just a natural extension of the custom graphics and point of sale at events. Funny...my degree is in graphic design and advertising and it took me until I was 43 to do anything with it. Eventually I hope to have a little shop for my tuner car customers and custom shirts. Plastisol transfers will probably open that door for both stock and custom designs. I do like the dye sub. area as well so am looking into that new vapor apparel fabric...just dont like the costs right now. I am taking small steps and working toward the big picture.


----------



## Babster42dd (Aug 30, 2014)

I have transfers call me at 727-410-2390 Barbara


----------

